# Older Actors On Comeback



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

Well it seems like Harrison Ford is coming back again as Indy. Also Sylvester 
Stallone is coming back as Rambo. Does anyone else think these (2) need to get out of the action movies and let the younger whipper snappers in there?


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

The last Indiana Jones movie I saw was the one were Sean Connery played Indy's dad...what, two decades ago? Stallone holds no interest for me at all. So, yeah to answer your question, it's ridiculous. And you know this line will appear uttered by the lead in either or both movies at the height of an action scence: "I'm too old for this ****!". No...duh.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

The most recent Indy movie was very well done using Indy's age. (Could have used a better premise.) 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Next, Sean Connery as James Bond, Senior Agent (Reaaaalllly Senior)


I just saw an episode of "According to Jim" with Lee Majors as God, so maybe he could do the old George Burns role.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Of course it is ridiculous. And a lot of fun!


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm waiting for Robert Vaughn and David McCallum to come back in "The Seniors of U.N.C.L.E.: The Stolen Prunes Affair."


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

Speaking of Sly and action flicks:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Expendables_(2010_film)

A few of the gentlemen in this film are a little old aren't they?


----------

